# The Best Lens for Your SONY Camera?



## jar546 (Jul 3, 2018)

I think so.  What is your favorite?


----------



## cda (Jul 3, 2018)

Fantastic info and pictures 

One these days I am going to spend more than $ 100.00 for a lens

First I am going to upgrade to full frame.


----------



## ICE (Jul 4, 2018)

I was surprised to learn that you're not in the inspection business these days.  

I had my suspicions when you posted this underwear commercial:
https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/fart-filtering-underwear.13402/


----------



## jar546 (Jul 4, 2018)

ICE said:


> I was surprised to learn that you're not in the inspection business these days.
> 
> I had my suspicions when you posted this underwear commercial:
> https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/fart-filtering-underwear.13402/


LOng, long story.  I don't play politics and those does not bode well in the inspection industry


----------



## ICE (Jul 4, 2018)

It's fortunate that you are good with a camera.  Actually I can say really good with a camera.  I just bought a Canon EOS Rebel 7 or was it an 8.  It was for my wife as hers broke down.  The pictures were fuzzy....well according to her.  So she asked me to return it to Costco.  I asked for proof of the poor quality and sure enough the pictures are fuzzy.  I also found out that my PowerShot SX720 produces low grade pictures. 

So Jeff my question is:  If I buy a super expensive camera like what you use....are beautiful women going to be searching me out too.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 4, 2018)

ICE said:


> It's fortunate that you are good with a camera.  Actually I can say really good with a camera.  I just bought a Canon EOS Rebel 7 or was it an 8.  It was for my wife as hers broke down.  The pictures were fuzzy....well according to her.  So she asked me to return it to Costco.  I asked for proof of the poor quality and sure enough the pictures are fuzzy.  I also found out that my PowerShot SX720 produces low grade pictures.
> 
> So Jeff my question is:  If I buy a super expensive camera like what you use....are beautiful women going to be searching me out too.


LOL, no, that does not come with the job....
Just buy any Sony and you will be happy.


----------



## tmurray (Jul 5, 2018)

My wife had one of the earlier Canon Rebel cameras when she was at school. She didn't have a problem with it. Sensor problem? She switched to Nikon because my father was big into them and had a ton of old lenses. The nice thing about Nikon is their lens mount hasn't changed in 80 years. There might not be an autofocus because that didn't exist when the lens was made, but it still works great.


----------

